# Doing juice reviews here on ECIGSSA



## Silver (25/12/17)

Hi all

Am starting this thread to discuss some aspects of *juice reviews.*

Also it might help me a bit to get some feedback and discuss a few things that i have been thinking lately. It will help me but i think will also help others.

As some of you know *I love reviewing juices.* I love trying out new juices and attempting to describe what im tasting. Only problem is that it takes me a while. I have to vape a juice for at least a week or two sometimes even more to refine my comments. See how i feel vaping it after a meal, or when im hungry, late at night, early in the morning. My views often change a bit after spending time with a juice.

As a result of this, I have lots of juices i want to try but i dont because i think i will want to review them so i leave it for later and procrastinate. My time is limited so i cant do in depth reviews on all the juices i would like to 

I was considering doing an "initial impression" where i just vaoe a juice for a short while and describe and share what im tasting. And then if i get the time or decide to go further with that juice, then I do that.

That will help me hugely because i can then try new juices more often without the burden of doing a full review hanging over my shoulder. 

And i genuinely feel so bad for many local juice makers whose juices i have bought and havent tried for months! They must think i dont like them. Lol. I can assure you i stare at the juices often in my cupboard and just think to myself - how on earth am i going to do justice to all of them. (Review wise).

*What are your thoughts ? *Do you think I should stick to in depth reviews only? Or do you think an "initial impression" format could also add value?

This is not just for me, so please feel free to add your thoughts in general on this topic - and what adds value to you with regard to reviews? Not just experienced folk but i would like to hear from newer vapers too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> All the best with that @RichJB !
> 
> In an ideal world i would love to try a new juice every day and just share what i am tasting, ie not a full long term review like i normally do. I need to think about that, maybe this sort of thing i should discuss in another thread



@Silver I've been thinking it would be helpful to have thread for juice reviews. Just a basic review would suffice e.g. quote the flavour description from the Internet and say what do you like/dislike about the juice - something like my White Shadow Vapours reviews.

Of course it's subjective but, for example, if someone comments that a juice is sweet, I wouldn't buy it, as I can't vape a lot of the sweet ones - as I've found with Toffee D'Luxe (I should have known better!). 

The 'What did you vape today' is great, but doesn't give info about the juice flavour. Perhaps that thread could be expanded to include the above?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I've been thinking it would be helpful to have thread for juice reviews. Just a basic review would suffice e.g. quote the flavour description from the Internet and say what do you like/dislike about the juice - something like my White Shadow Vapours reviews.
> 
> Of course it's subjective but, for example, if someone comments that a juice is sweet, I wouldn't buy it, as I can't vape a lot of the sweet ones - as I've found with Toffee D'Luxe (I should have known better!).
> 
> The 'What did you vape today' is great, but doesn't give info about the juice flavour. Perhaps that thread could be expanded to include the above?



Thanks @Hooked 
I have moved your post from the other thread to this one. 

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated

Folk are free to do whatever kind of juice reviews they like. Even if its a one sentence yay or nay
Im thinking its far better though to jot those comments down in the juice review section under the relevant thread (by manufacturer) so its easy to find afterward. But i hear you on the convenience of a single "rolling thread" thats like a feed. In an ideal world members could post their comments in the short review rolling thread as well as the relevant thread in the juice reviews section, but in practice that often doesnt happen. 

For now, i think its better to keep them in the juice reviews subforum in the relevant threads - but i hear you on the merits of a short review.

Lets continue discussing this and see what others say

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Stunning idea @Silver ... also giving coil specs will be key in terms of understanding what flavour u wud get from ur choice of coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am starting this thread to discuss some aspects of *juice reviews.*
> 
> ...



The initial impression is key as nine times out of ten this is whether u will keep at it or not

I prefer the initial impressions

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Stunning idea @Silver ... also giving coil specs will be key in terms of understanding what flavour u wud get from ur choice of coil



Thanks @incredible_hullk 
Just to clarify, what is a "stunning idea" ?
Point taken on the coil specs. I agree that is important

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Ps @incredible_hullk , thanks, i only saw your follow up post now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk
> Just to clarify, what is a "stunning idea" ?
> Point taken on the coil specs. I agree that is important


@Silver the idea of doing initial impressions

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> The initial impression is key as nine times out of ten this is whether u will keep at it or not
> 
> I prefer the initial impressions



I'm usually like that too, but I bought Silkworm, based on someone's comments a few months ago on the forum. My initial impression was "Yuck" but I tried it again the other day and the more I vape it the more I like it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I'm usually like that too, but I bought Silkworm, based on someone's comments a few months ago on the forum. My initial impression was "Yuck" but I tried it again the other day and the more I vape it the more I like it!


I suppose I only vape simple flavours now.... tobacco or mints/menthols.. I’m finding the complex stuff too overpowering for me in my old age

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I suppose I only vape simple flavours now.... tobacco or mints/menthols.. I’m finding the complex stuff too overpowering for me in my old age



Tobaccoes and mints/menthols - @incredible_hullk - you and me!
I like fruity with the menthols too

But lately ever since Tanja made me a Peanut Butter Ice Cream i am enjoying that and i usually dont like those types of flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Tobaccoes and mints/menthols - @incredible_hullk - you and me!
> I like fruity with the menthols too
> 
> But lately ever since Tanja made me a Peanut Butter Ice Cream i am enjoying that and i usually dont like those types of flavours


Peanut butter ice cream sounds up my alley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

I agree with regards to including coil specs, definitely important. I would also like to see “initial impression” reviews, and this might be a silly idea but what about a “flavour intensity score” out of 10? So we get an idea as to whether a juice is on the more subtle side, or a bit more rich in flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/17)

Initial Hi Ho @Silver impressions would be good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am starting this thread to discuss some aspects of *juice reviews.*
> 
> ...


I think initial impressions will be welcomed and a good starting point.
It will alleviate your guilt and give you the opportunity to try new juices without perceived expectations. 

I do agree that a juice needs multiple devices and multiple different conditions to fully appreciate. I generally reserve my comments for only after 100ml as some juices are initially wow but tiresome at the 70ml mark.

Also, bear in mind that juice tends change weekly and the latest and greatest juice is irrelevant within 3 months. 

My suggestion is to go ahead with initial thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (25/12/17)

Hey @Silver 
I think go for it on the initial impressions as it will certainly help you get more reviews out. Then, when you can afford the time, you can update your in detail reviews. Your posts in general are well written and I personally wouldn’t totally compromise that quality.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (25/12/17)

I vote @Silver does hardware reviews if he doesn't kick off initial juice impressions with Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (25/12/17)

Sounds informative to me, I have a few juices that was wow of me, but after a second or third buy it became meh, still good, just used to it and looking for something else again. That being said there are some juices i had tried and immediately went Nope, dump it and put other juice in it lol. The initial idea def have a place. sounds good to me, seeing as I also like my fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/12/17)

Hello @Silver 

I would say an initial impression would help with understanding the juice as some forumites have said in previous posts. Initially a juice will be to your liking but after a few vapes in different setups it might not be as “nice” due to it being unknowingly “compared” to our already “ADV juices”.

What we as forumites must also remember is that this “whole vape thing” is very subjective to the vapers own style and setups and individual preference and availability. What ever works for you in a juice and mod and atty might not be to my liking, and that is where the fun starts. 

I love learning and experimenting with setups that i already know very well with new juices and all that jazz. 

What i think is important in a review is mod setup in full needs to be explained.

1. Mod - mech or reg
2. Coil - wraps, id, and wire used
3. Atty - rda, rdta or rta
4. Watts or TC
5. How long the juice was vaped for the review

These are just somethings i take into consideration when i vape a juice and do a review on the juice. 

Just some more info that could help and it is not everything i would do on a review but i recon the most important part or it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Thanks to all who have commented here
It has helped a lot

I have jotted down my first impressions of a new juice i vaped today here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-211#post-620319

Hope this kind of feedback will add value

Makes it easier for me to try out more new juices. The only problem with first impressions is that one's impression can change over time as one picks up more things about a juice.

Will see how it goes and adjust accordingly.

I will continue to do full reviews as in the past - but when I have the time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

